# Smoking hot pepper chese



## biaviian (May 7, 2017)

I have found that after smoking hot pepper cheese it gets noticeably hotter. Sometimes it seems 1.5-2xs hotter than not smoking it. Are others experiencing and/or do you know the science behind that transformation?


----------



## sportgd (May 7, 2017)

I haven't done HOT pepper cheese yet but it's on my list since smoked pepperjack is one of the mrs. and my favorites.  I definitely haven't noticed that getting hotter after smoking but the smoke flavor seems to compliment the pepper very well and I didn't start with an especially hot version! Interested to see what info others bring along.


----------



## anatie (May 7, 2017)

I think when the temperature rise, the hotness of a pepper rises. I've experienced it once.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 28, 2017)

B, I agree with you about peppers seeming to be hotter after smoking.


----------

